# Raw



## Rainey (May 9, 2011)

What is Raw?


----------



## 480sparky (May 9, 2011)

The digital equivalent of a film negative.

Jpegs are highly processed images, and are 8-bit.  Meaning they can record 256 (2&#710;8) shades of each color.  On a black & white scale, with one end pure black and the other end pure white, there will be 254 shades of gray in between.

Raw images, on the other hand, are minimally processed in-camera, and contain nearly all the information the camera sensor recorded.  Some are 12-bit (2&#710;12 or 4,096 shades) or 14-bit (2&#710;14 or 16,384 shades).  This allows you much more information to work with during post.  Obviously, the file size increases, as well as the write time needed during shooting.

Think of it this way:  When shooting with film, you keep the negatives,, right?  Why?  A: Because the negative is the original.... it is the best copy of the image that will ever be available.  If you had to choose between making a 16x20 from the negative or from a 4x5 print, you'd obviously choose the negative, wouldn't you?  Similar analogy to raw files.... the raw is your negative and a jpeg is the 4x5 print.

Once you shoot raw & learn how to post-process raw, you'll realize there's a world of difference.


----------



## Rainey (May 9, 2011)

Does it work the same why with digital cameras?


----------



## Josh66 (May 9, 2011)

Rainey said:


> Does it work the same why with digital cameras?


 The same way as film?  In a way..., yes.  RAW's have to be 'developed' (processed) before you can really do anything with them.

You can't print a RAW - you have to convert (process, 'develop') it to something else first (jpg, tiff, etc)


----------



## Rainey (May 9, 2011)

Is there another setting I could use that works just as well?


----------



## Josh66 (May 9, 2011)

Just as well as what?

Just as well as RAW?  No - RAW is the only setting as good as RAW.

You can switch it to JPG and shoot away...  You just won't have as much flexibility when it comes to editing.


edit

I just noticed...  Why is this in the "Articles of Interest" section?


----------



## Trever1t (May 9, 2011)

RAW is the unprocessed raw data from the light captured by the sensor. Shooting in RAW will allow you more range, both creatively in PP and also in detail. 



> Does it work the same why with digital cameras?​


  what does that mean? What are you trying to ask?


----------



## The_Traveler (May 9, 2011)

Why are you answering this question?

Send this person to a source and let him/her read a bit.


----------



## Josh66 (May 9, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> Send this person to a source and let him/her read a bit.


 Haha - I wouldn't even know where to direct this person, because I don't think (s)he even knows what (s)he is asking...lol.

I'll take another stab at it though...

"Raw" is, like, before you cook it, and stuff.    I like it rare, which is almost raw...


----------



## 480sparky (May 9, 2011)

Here's one way to think about it:

Here's two shots I just took, two in raw, the others in fine/large jpegs.







They are the same images, taken at the same time.  As you can see, the .nef (raw) image files are ~ 3¼ times larger.  This means they have 3¼ times more data.


----------



## manaheim (May 9, 2011)

Raw is the uncooked condition of a piece of meat.  It is generally considered unsafe, yet in some cultures raw beef is considered a delicacy.  As always, be certain to consult your doctor when deciding upon proper food preparation.


----------



## Trever1t (May 9, 2011)

RAW is where it's at, mixed with egg and your favorite spices. Steak tartare - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Let's not forget sushi


----------



## tomc12 (May 20, 2011)

Raw refers to 2 things: Raw capture and Raw processing. Raw capture is taking the tonal information directly off the sensor to make a Raw file. The tonal information is captured at a bit depth of 10-14 on the sensor (bit depth simply means how many values are used to describe greyscale. 8 bit depth means you have 2 to the eighth power or 256 values, 12 bit depth means 4100 values, etc. to measure each tone change from black to white or darkest to brightest.). A JPEG file is made by taking that information, cutting the tone information down to an 8 bit depth, and setting the colors based on the camera's white balance setting. Thus, a Raw file has more tonal information than a JPEG and also is not harmed by an improper white balance setting-white balance for Raw is set when it is processed with software on your computer.
Raw processing can be done on either a Raw or jpeg file. The advantage of Raw processing is that changes are made as post-it notes; you can always go back and change those notes so the original image is never lost. Jpeg files processed in the usual way permanently alter the original.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 20, 2011)




----------

